# Bibleworks for Mac?



## s.morris (Nov 10, 2009)

Howdy PB'ers,

I use a Mac (love it) and I have looked at what seems to be the Bibleworks equivalent for it, Accordance, and it seems to be a little lacking. Is there any rumors on Bibleworks making a Mac version or are there any Mac users who have played around with Bibleworks on the Windows desktop for Mac? I have only looked at the videos for Accordance/Logos software so I haven't had much experience with those, but they seem to be lacking in some areas. Thanks everyone!


----------



## caddy (Nov 10, 2009)

It doesn't exist. I have a MAC. I use WORDSEARCH 8. It's excellent. I've had Bibleworks 6 & 7. Wordsearch does a little more. Bibleworks is a little faster, cleaner program.


----------



## sdesocio (Nov 10, 2009)

*Accordance is the way to go.*

I invested in Accordance when I was a first year seminary student and have been delighted with it. I use it on a daily basis, and when I was in seminary my Greek prof had bibleworks on a PC and I found that Accordance could always keep up with or out perform bibleworks.


----------



## glorifyinggodinwv (Nov 11, 2009)

sdesocio said:


> I invested in Accordance when I was a first year seminary student and have been delighted with it. I use it on a daily basis, and when I was in seminary my Greek prof had bibleworks on a PC and I found that Accordance could always keep up with or out perform bibleworks.



I agree. I've used Bibleworks 7, so I can't comment on 8, but I've found Accordance to be extremely powerful and customizable and comparable to Bibleworks. They don't have the library that Logos offers, but they have some good resources, and it is an excellent program for exegesis. I think you can download a trial version, but I think it lacks some of the features of the full version. You may want to check their website for the details.

Blessings,


----------



## LawrenceU (Nov 11, 2009)

Accordance is excellent software. Depending upon your need you might want to check out Logos for Mac. It is excellent as well.


----------



## s.morris (Nov 11, 2009)

Thanks gentlemen!


----------

